# Refurbished ipad 2 on apple.ca



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure if it has been posted here before, but apple.ca now has refurbished ipad 2 for sale, all version at $50 discount compare to new unit.

Buy a Certified Refurbished iPad with Wi-Fi or Wi-Fi + 3G - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Yeah I just saw that as well... lots of them by the looks of it.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Somewhere there's a warehouse with refurb iPad 2's piled to the ceiling! You bet they have lots! And about six months to clear out the lot before the introduction of the iPad 3.


----------



## squidjiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

Only a 50 dollar discount... Meh


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The iPad 3 can't be too far off then,
Think I'd rather wait for the iPad 3 with the iPhone 4S spec's.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

$50 is $50, well, can not beat using coupons on staples.ca though. 


squidjiggin said:


> Only a 50 dollar discount... Meh


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

noticed them this morning as well. I might go for an entry level 16GB iPad 2 if I can't find a used first generation. I am hoping these recent refurbs might help drop the asking price for used units on CG, Kijiji and such.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ants said:


> noticed them this morning as well. I might go for an entry level 16GB iPad 2 if I can't find a used first generation. *I am hoping these recent refurbs might help drop the asking price for used units on CG, Kijiji and such*.


I suspect that will be the case but it may take some time for people to become aware.... as it gets closer to the time of the release of the iPad3 I would suspect what you hope for to become more the case.

After the iPad 3 comes out of course the prices will drop even more...


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

i assume the iPad 3 release is only speculation at this point. I do not want to wait too long. guess I'll have to inform sellers of these new refurbs when responding to classified ads.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Sellers probably already know that, they just pretend not knowing that so they can still catch not informed buyers 


Ants said:


> i assume the iPad 3 release is only speculation at this point. I do not want to wait too long. guess I'll have to inform sellers of these new refurbs when responding to classified ads.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone else notice the 3g models say "AT&T"? Whats the deal with that?


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

The bigger story seems to be original refurbished iPad's. Yowzers! Now that's a deal.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

I couldn't find refurbished original ipad wifi 16g version, I heard that it is $319 ?



l84toff said:


> The bigger story seems to be original refurbished iPad's. Yowzers! Now that's a deal.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

See that too, I assume it does not matter which carrier it is as ipad 3g is unlocked but I could be wrong?



Jason H said:


> Anyone else notice the 3g models say "AT&T"? Whats the deal with that?


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

rivet said:


> I couldn't find refurbished original ipad wifi 16g version, I heard that it is $319 ?


I saw a 64GB WiFi for $419. Keep checking, you might find a 16GB...


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

l84toff said:


> The bigger story seems to be original refurbished iPad's. Yowzers! Now that's a deal.


i think so too. would love to find a 16GB WiFi model for $319.00.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

If you need 3g version, the refurbished ipad 32g wifi+3g at $419 is not a bad price. OOS at the moment though.



Ants said:


> i think so too. would love to find a 16GB WiFi model for $319.00.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Lawrence said:


> The iPad 3 can't be too far off then,
> Think I'd rather wait for the iPad 3 with the iPhone 4S spec's.


Huh? The iPad 2 does have the specs of the 4S other than the retina display. It is actually clocked higher than the 4S.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> Huh? The iPad 2 does have the specs of the 4S other than the retina display. It is actually clocked higher than the 4S.


Then why leave out Siri for iPad2? Must be something different.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Jason H said:


> Anyone else notice the 3g models say "AT&T"? Whats the deal with that?


Yeah I noticed that right away and wondered the same thing... made me look at the URL to make sure I was still in the Canada store.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Then why leave out Siri for iPad2? Must be something different.


Not to hijack the thread but Siri is in limited beta. The limitation being that it is only open the 4S users.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Macified said:


> Not to hijack the thread but Siri is in limited beta. The limitation being that it is only open the 4S users.


Yup... it's especially evident when it was down yesterday. I don't even think the iPad has the old voice control... There's no reason for it not to have it but it's not there. It's just another one of Apple's decisions to hold things back so they can sell a new device with the feature even if the old one could technically do it also...


----------

